# e-Record 2009-2010?



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

Here is a sneak preview of what might be in store for the 2009 or maybe 2010 Campagnolo e-Record ergopower levers. Protoytpes were being tested on a few team bikes in the recent 2008 Tour of Flanders. Original article is in tech section of www.cyclingnews.com with lots more photos there.

direct link with lots of photos at:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2008/apr08/rvv08/tech.php?id=/tech/2008/features/flanders_tech108

The new ergonomic design and shape of the shift levers looks very GOOD! ...an interesting development. I hope that they will also offer the same new ergonomic lever design on the mechanical version of the record ergopower levers.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

I guess I'll have to post the opposing viewpoint in that I think those shifters look awful. I love the simple classic silhouette of the current Ergo's but those just look too "shimano" to me. I know they've got to eventually change the designs seeing as how the current shape has been out going on 10 years, but I wouldn't have imagined such a dramatic departure from the current style. I guess I'll have to see them in final production spec and in person before I pass final judgment though. 

They'll probably feel great in the hand though, and that's what really matters.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Looks ugly. Also keep in mind a change in shape could make a well fitted to your hand design into something that isn't. I would not look forward to experiencing the years of hand pain STI gave me before going to Campy Ergo's. :aureola: :mad2: :idea:


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I don't really mind the shape.
They look sort of funky but not flat out bad like DA.

My question would be, why would anyone willingly put a battery on their bike.
Shifting is simple and fast enough for me and I would say 99.9 percent of all cyclists.


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

I dont know why Shimano and Campy need to develop e-shifting, it seems pretty pointless, as in practical terms it not going to offer any conceivable advantage over mechanical shifting.

It would appear this development is just for the sake of having to having something new, rather then for technical advancement. I would of though R&D be better spent in improved materials rather then old ideas rehashed.


----------



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

*Valerde Equipped w/New Levers.....*

It looked like Valverde was sporting the new levers on his Pinarello for the Liege-Bastogne-Liege race. They defintely looked more upturned than my levers.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

pigpen said:


> I don't really mind the shape.
> They look sort of funky but not flat out bad like DA.
> 
> My question would be, why would anyone willingly put a battery on their bike.
> Shifting is simple and fast enough for me and I would say 99.9 percent of all cyclists.


The entire system will be lighter, and how many people consider weight when considering bike purchases? It's innovation and development, and I don't know why you would want to stop that. You will still be able to get the mechanical systems, and they will continue to improve them as well, so it's not like the shift from 9 speed to 10 speed. I don't see any harm in it at all, even if I don't buy it.


----------



## flateric (Jul 1, 2003)

I just looked at pictures of Valverde's bike a LBL and they were the standard levers, he just has them pointed up a bit that's all.


----------



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

flateric said:


> I just looked at pictures of Valverde's bike a LBL and they were the standard levers, he just has them pointed up a bit that's all.



Good catch -- what's LBL, I would like to see.


----------



## flateric (Jul 1, 2003)

Sorry should have read at LBL not a LBL... my bad.


----------

